# Locks used for security purposes



## Rick18071 (Mar 8, 2019)

ICC/ANSI A117.1 section 404.2.6 tells you how door hardware for accessible doors need to comply with code.
*Exception*: Locks used only for security purposes and not used for normal operation are permitted in any location.

Are not all locks for security purposes?
Who's to say what a normal operation is?


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2019)

I think one example is the keyed dead bolt on the bottom of doors


https://browse.startpage.com/do/sho...d84352d7999aa5027e36b3014d4&rl=NONE&t=default


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2019)

And the word is;;;


https://idighardware.com/2018/09/locks-used-only-for-security-purposes/


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 8, 2019)

Prison locks are for security purposes..... military secret bases are for security purposes...... general day to day mom and pop business, my home, etc. are not high security issues..... besides I have one heck of a mean yard dog....


----------



## Yikes (Mar 12, 2019)

I would add another example of "locks used for security purposes:
A stadium, where there is a tunnel gate is 10'-15 wide (i've also seen these at the entry to a school campus).
Oftentimes the gate just has a padlock.  the maintenance crew opens it up on game day, and ;locks it at the end of the night.


----------

